# Rust Effect



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I've been seeing some new (well, new to me) products in Finescale and even here in ads on HT about car rusting products. From the ad pics, they look pretty cool. 

I'm looking for the effects that you can get as if a car has sat, undisturbed, in a field for 40 years. 

Anyone know of a product that works? 

Thanks!
:wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

The folks at "Model Junkyard" seem to be the masters:

http://blog.modeljunkyard.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/1940_Ford_Coupe_Wheels.jpg


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I found this one that was done here earlier this year:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=317042

There's probably a couple others but this one stood out in my mind.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Pete McKay said:


> I found this one that was done here earlier this year:
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=317042
> 
> There's probably a couple others but this one stood out in my mind.


Thanks!


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

thanks Pete I missed that the first time,thats the results I'd like to try and acheive


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I know there are a few rusting "systems" products out there. You buy the whole kit and you get several elements in one pack. Anybody know the names of the products?


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Check with model railroad sites like Hobbylinc, they will sell paints and possibly books, but using fine powders to simulate scaling and decay are more of an artiusts touch.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Pete McKay said:


> Check with model railroad sites like Hobbylinc, they will sell paints and possibly books, but using fine powders to simulate scaling and decay are more of an artiusts touch.


Thanks, again Sir!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I've seen some very favorable reviews of/remarks about a product called Rustall, but I've never used it myself so I have no first-hand knowledge. It might be worth looking into.


----------



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

kdaracal said:


> I've been seeing some new (well, new to me) products in Finescale and even here in ads on HT about car rusting products. From the ad pics, they look pretty cool.
> 
> I'm looking for the effects that you can get as if a car has sat, undisturbed, in a field for 40 years.
> 
> ...


you need to go to your local craft store and get sophisticated finneshes. its two parts. make sure you get the right ones 
metalic surfacer / antiquing solution. if you need help doing it let me know.
http://www.tricoatstore.com/home.php?cat=251


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Zombie_61 said:


> I've seen some very favorable reviews of/remarks about a product called Rustall, but I've never used it myself so I have no first-hand knowledge. It might be worth looking into.


I think that might be the one I've seen. 4 parts, $16-$19 range. 
Thanks!


----------

